# Kitchen pics



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I haven't had as much issue choosing things for the kitchen so most of you didn't know we were remodeling it. Here's some pics..it's about half way done.....pardon the dots on the pics, my cam lens needs cleaning! The color is Pittsburgh Paint Baked Bean





























Just for the record, the first two pics are more representative of the actual color...lol it's not that orange! It's referred to as spicy red.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oooooo, nice!!







what type of flooring are you putting in? are you going with the hardwoods throughout?? 

i can't wait to see it when it's finished. i truly have an interest in remodeling, i love to see it being done!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

actually, we're doing tile..I thought w/ the color of the cabinets..it'd be a nice offset. They would have put the wall cabinets in first but...the guy wanted to have that open for the countertop dropping.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ahhh!! i'm a big fan of tile.









i was thinking about redoing my vinyl kitchen/laundry room/bathroom flooring with tile. 
my floors aren't very even....um.... more like rolling hills...lol. so i don't know how it would be done. that's the whole reason i did the vinyl to begin with. my house is well over 100 years old, i still have one of the original coal gas lamps between my living/dining area.









what color tile did you have in mind? are you going for the bigger tiles or smaller?

am i asking too many questions?


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, our house is old too...we did our new bathroom in tile but it was a NEW addition to the house so it was level. We know there's going to be some issues, hubby is going to try. We are looking at 12x12 or 13x13 tiles...I want more tile than I do grout and if you go w/ the little tile..you see a LOT of grout.







Right now I like the grayish tile w/ brown streaks but not sure how dark that will look. We also have a tan tile picked out..nice and neutral. Not sure, I may buy one of each tile tonight or tomorrow and have a look!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Mmmmmm Baked Bean is such a lucious color, looks great with the natural maple. We just re-did our dining room and I chose Peanut Shell by Ben Moore for the top half. Those Fall shades are so warm and comforting, aren't they? Here's a pic


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Looking good, cant wait to see the finished product.

And Garrettsmom your dining room looks lovely.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Mmmmmm Baked Bean is such a lucious color, looks great with the natural maple. We just re-did our dining room and I chose Peanut Shell by Ben Moore for the top half. Those Fall shades are so warm and comforting, aren't they? Here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benjamin Moore has a wonderful line of historic paint colors. Your dining room is beautiful. 

Triste, you kitchen looks great so far...keep the progress photos coming!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I love looking at everyone's photos of their house stuff. Garrettsmom, your dining room is beautiful. Denise, I love the color of your walls and it looks like it is coming along nicely. Y'all have been on a roll with remodeling!


----------

